# Budgie Sneezing



## MARIUS123 (Aug 5, 2020)

Hi Everyone! I'm new around here, with a question. Hope i posted ok. One of my budgies keep sneezing (for like 30-60 seconds straight) a few times a day. It does this since i bought him from the petshop (for like 3 months now). I talked with a Vet (note: not an avian one, in Romania "avian" vets threat chickens so they're not exactly trained in exotic birds) gave me some pills (doxycycline i think) but couldn't managed to give my budgie the doses. Tried with a syringe, in water, in food. But failed. Now i can't find antibiotics for budgies at the local pet farmacy, and the vet doesn't really care to give me other pills. My question is: Does't he has an viral infection as my vet said or could be something else? My other 3 budgies are fine. Also, besides this sneezing episodes he's happy, eating, singing and flying. Thanks!

This is a video of him sneezing:


----------



## CaptainHowdy (Feb 9, 2010)

If he gave doxycycline does he believe it to be psittacosis? If so all your birds should be treated not just one.
You can doxycycline in powder form to mix in their water or liquid to dose the bird directly.

If you haven't completed the full course of antibiotics though it won't work properly.


----------



## MARIUS123 (Aug 5, 2020)

He said it's a viral infection, nothing more. Gave me 5 pills, said to give him 1/4 a day till i run out of pills. I've smashed the 1/4 dose and tried with water and a syring to give it orally, but he's new and wild and failed. I put the pill in their their water, but have 4 budgies and didn't drank it all anyway.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Antibiotics treat bacterial infections, not viral issues. If it is a viral issue then the immune system will have to fight it. Have you seen any discharge from the nose or mouth?


----------

